# a few pics of my rs2



## niko van Os (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi,

Feel free to browse through my rs2 folder. Its not very organized..perhaps one day I'll get it sortedf one day.

http://www.locomail.com/niko/mycorradow ... 2/ontrack/
and

http://www.locomail.com/niko/mycorradow ... myaudirs2/

Cheers,
niko


----------



## mog (Aug 24, 2002)

Nice pictures, watched the video but what was the awful noise whenever you took a left hand corner.

Mog


----------



## niko van Os (Jul 9, 2004)

mog said:


> Nice pictures, watched the video but what was the awful noise whenever you took a left hand corner.
> 
> Mog


well obviously the tyre made contact somewhere. I had a bent damper but still get it sometimes though to a much lesser degree with 225/40/18 instead of the then 255/35/18 tyres.

Niko


----------



## ferrari-racing (Feb 6, 2005)

what are these RS2's like to own ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

cant see the pics :?


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> cant see the pics :?


me neither


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Page not found :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

The OP is more than a year old, guys...


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> what are these RS2's like to own ?


Wander over to http://www.rs246.com


----------

